# Guess what I'm getting!!! :D



## infinity (Nov 9, 2005)

(sorry, just a lil excited here...) - I just paid for a mating pair of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (greenbottle blue)!!!

http://www.bighairyspiders.com/cyaneopubescens.shtml

Oh yeah, and I will get a Haplopelma lividum when I can find one or two...

http://www.bighairyspiders.com/cobalt.shtml

Aren't they pretty!!!


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi, you might like to try www.thespidershop.co.uk, i dont think they have any at the moment, but I often see cobalt blues there.

Congrats on the newcomers.


----------



## infinity (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah, it's not a bad place to get them... I prefer the BTS website - they update literally every hour or so


----------



## Samzo (Nov 10, 2005)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens ...... omg.... how old are these? I only ever seen slings!


----------



## infinity (Nov 10, 2005)

they're juves!!! so they should be pretty easy to take care of... Hoping to get them to mating age and then sell on the kiddies


----------



## Samzo (Nov 10, 2005)

Cool man, pricey?


----------



## garbonzo13 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey SammY, Aren't you playing with fire? :shock: I heard they are really fast(h.Lavidum), Watch those digits buddy. H. Lavidum can bite you before you realize you've been bit. Both species are very beautiful though. Good choices. :wink:


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 11, 2005)

It's not so much that they're fast, just that they tend to have a temper, they're certainly not slow though. A friend of mine was insistent that hers was 'tame' until it bit her. If you keep them in a true habitat setup then you hardly see them as well because they love a deep burrow. The nice ones are often hard to see


----------



## infinity (Nov 11, 2005)

yeah, know the feeling about the pretty being reclusive... and yeah, heard that H.lividum are really aggressive but hey, that's half the fun! I have tanks that will be more than suitable for them...  

Don't know how many people have thought about this- but they work great for me... Those cereal dispensers (the plastic tubs with a lid and a whole to pour your cereal out of) work great for burrowing species... - they're narrow so you can see the tunnels and they have an easy access lid  - pretty good for arboreal species too - just put some cork up the side instead of soil


----------



## Samzo (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, Jon your a genius lol I think my mum has one of those.. looks like its going to end up missing :roll:


----------



## infinity (Nov 11, 2005)

think they sell them in poundstretcher and these cheap *dime-stores* - those places are a godsend- plastic cups, plastic boxes, netting... can't go wrong  

but shame... he's not sending my cyanopubescens until monday


----------



## ellroy (Nov 12, 2005)

Are the colours on those pics enhanced? The Cobalt blue is a lot brighter than ones I have seen. Very nice though,

Alan


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 12, 2005)

The way to get the best blue colour on your photos is all to do with the flash :wink: You do get some very bright cobalt blues though, have seen them myself, but even the 'duller blue' are damn blue...


----------



## Samzo (Nov 12, 2005)

Like Dave said, it takes a few shots I think to get the brightest blue as it depends on how much light there is on it. Very pretty though indeed...


----------

